# Ideal Audax bike



## vorsprung (3 Sep 2010)

I'm doing a series of articles on my blog about my audax bike

My best bike part 3: the frame 
My best bike part2 : wheels 
My best bike part1 : the handlebars


----------



## PalmerSperry (4 Sep 2010)

vorsprung said:


> I'm doing a series of articles on my blog about my audax bike
> 
> My best bike part 3: the frame
> My best bike part2 : wheels
> My best bike part1 : the handlebars



You've made a minor spelling error in part 2 ... Unless it really was the case that _you_ wore out after 30,000km and needed to be returned to Germany for a service? :-D

Still haven't quite decided what my ideal Audax bike would be. Going to "need" an upright for any Sportives (or Triathlons, assuming I learn to swim!) I do, but I'm ~12% faster over vaguely significant distances on a recumbent! Also don't need to worry about trying to keep my neck muscles in shape over winter on the recumbent.


----------



## PpPete (4 Sep 2010)

Are u planning to sell the Royce hub? I could be in the market for one.


----------



## vorsprung (6 Sep 2010)

Another episode in the Ideal Audax Bike Series:

"A new bike?"

In which I list a load of possible bikes which might be a replacement for the custom Ti


----------



## vorsprung (6 Sep 2010)

porkypete said:


> Are u planning to sell the Royce hub? I could be in the market for one.



It depends on what bike I buy. If I get a frame only, then I'll reuse all the old campag bits. If I get a full bike but campag equipped it is unlikely that the wheels will be as good as the 36h Royce+ open pro. But it is highly likely that I will get a shimano equipped bike. In this case there will be a campag cull of the royce hub and a couple of 10 speed groupsets


----------

